# Uninstall SYMANTEC ENDPOINT PROTECTION



## rodsalvador (Aug 7, 2009)

May you please provide information on how to uninstall SYMANTEC ENDPOINT PROTECTION from WINDOWS XP 64bit. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

We are happy to help but you may wish to spend some time in a Google tutorial on how to search the web. Anyone in IT needs to have this skill or they will be lost.

http://www.symantec.com/business/support/index?page=content&id=TECH184988

http://www.symantec.com/business/support/index?page=content&id=TECH161956

Interactive online Google tutorial and references - Google Guide


----------

